# Happy medium for Wolve-Coyote caliber



## great white hunter (Apr 3, 2006)

I have been looking for a caliber suitable for shooting wolves but, does not leave a exit hole on a coyote I can see through.

I was thinking a 243 win?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

It's a great caliber for coyotes, deer etc. where do you plan on shooting a wolf, canada? 
xdeano


----------



## great white hunter (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes, I live in Canada I have a abundace of game to choose from.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

With all the new calibers the firearms manufacturers are coming up with they are still missing the boat on things like your looking for aren't they? 
With all the 22-250 on the market most have a far to slow twist. They think everyone wants to shoot 40 gr bullets at 4000 fps plus. I do, but I would have more than the two 22-250 I have if they would blow the shoulders out like a 22-250 Ackley improved, and give the rifle a one in eight twist. Then a company should provide a high ballistic coefficient bullet with hunting application not just match. I would like to throw a 70 gr Swift Scirocco in it. Now you would be talking wolf medicine. I don't think that bullet or a Barnes X would make a terribly big hole in a coyote/
If your set on coyote and wolf a custom setup might be nice.

Hmmmmm, would the velocity be to high and damage the bullet when entering a fast twist. They shoot up to 80 gr in a 223, why not a 22-250. Maybe someone could shed some light on that for me.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

That is an excellent question Plainsman. I've shot the 80g match out of a 223 on a couple of occations out to moffit and they shoot great at 600-1000. I also wish they could make it shoot in the 22-250, it would be deadly with a 1-8 twist. not sure why they haven't made it, they have plenty of powder to push it and plenty of extra case to stick the powder...

It would be a good custom rifle.

I have a buddy at work who uses 70g soft noses on deer and he does pretty well. (22-250), not sure on twist, probably a 1-10". The Scirocco would do excellent!

Great white hunter, Do they ever export wolves across the border? I'm sure there is a export license involved and a bunch of fees and paper work. Follow the Plainsmans advice, he is full of great advice.

Deano


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I think I'd use something along the lines of a 243 or even a 25-06. Coyotes don't require much to put them on the ground, and I've never shot a wolf but the only one I've ever seen was absolutely huge. Kinda like a German Shepard that was almost as big as a St. Brenard.  I wish we still had a few of them and alot less mountain lions here in Ca.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

most wolves around here are a little bigger than a huskey dog. fow wolves i's use a 223 it should work for cyotes22-250 is good but it costs more


----------

